# Bales per cut



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

How many bales should I get per cut of alfalfa (small Square say 55 pound).I planted winter active vairety and it's winter for sure had first frost in 6 years today.Its planted at 40 pound an acre under irrigation , i baling tomorrow and only looks abot 80 bales in 6 acres.

It grew really fast and was 2 feet high in 8 weeks , it then started falling over and it looks like i have less now while i been waiting for it to flower at 12-13 weeks.
I budgeted on 40 bales an acre per cut and expect 9 cuts a year as is achievable here, so I'm guessing I was wrong to assume that I could just split total tonnage by 9 cuts.

Thanks in advance on your replys,feelss like frost number 2tonite ...brrr bring on summer lol


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Frost!!!!! Where are you located?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Says right there. Queensland Australia.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Right where may I ask I don't see it in the post I don't see it in his profile all I can see is he is a member with 14 posts, so where do I see his location


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

This is all I see.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

This is all I see.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Why did you plant so heavy? That field should be like a carpet.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

gerkendave said:


> This is all I see.


It appears the mobile version leaves some stuff out. I view everything on my cell but HATE the fact that some things show up in mobile version.


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

thanks for replys lol but we missed the key questions 
yes sunny old australia does frost , not so often but go 1 hr inland and they get down to high 20s over our 2 month winter ,
im coastal so dont get often ... hardly ever
Sorry i got my conversion rate wrong for you on planting that was per hectare 2.47 acres ... u guys really need to join rest of world metric so much easier
 lol
so feel free to answer orinal questions , hope your summer is sunny and dry enough to get the hay done
cheers


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll let you know in a couple weeks when I cut and bale our new seeding alfalfa.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gerkendave said:


> This is all I see.


Dave, maybe you can download that iTunes(?) app, looks like you were on a mobile device? Maybe then you can see the profile....your screen doesn't have the profile.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

tarrquinn said:


> Sorry i got my conversion rate wrong for you on planting that was per hectare 2.47 acres ... u guys really need to join rest of world metric so much easier
> lol


We keep with the English system so all of us farmers can memorize numbers like 43,560 , 5280 , 1320 , 2640 , 16.5 ect.

Do any farms in Australia get snow that stays?


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

nothing like US , really only mountains which wouldnt be farmed and thats in nsw border and victoria.

Australia is the size of all USA together and most is dry

Where Iam is how I imagne Florida to be but not quite as humid and a bit cooler in winter

yes the imperial system is great ..... its so easy to visualize 7/16ths, Im the generation where it changed here so i still talk acres but everything else is kilos or mils and i must admit when u trying to convert things metric is just so simple .... i guess the germans came up with it 

100 metres by 100 metres is 1 hectare

100 ml or rain over 1 hectare is a megalitre (1 million litres, so on and so on it goes)

But back 2 question someone must have the answer on how many bales/ pounds i should get on first cut compared to latter cuts  per acre ... ill do the math hit me with pounds ,acres,tons i will convert  just not bushells .... r they found on beach


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

There are too many variables to answer your question. Don't know how much rain, temps. Even the length of day. A picture of the field may help. I have not done it but there is a way to put a board on a filed and measure how high its off the ground to get yield.

Or you could cut and bale it and than tell us the answer.

9 cuttings of hay a year wow that's a lot. Do you get enough moisture for that from rain or do you irrigate? Iam lucky if I get 2 cuttings per year? If the rains don't start coming we won't get a second cut.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

tarrquinn said:


> nothing like US , really only mountains which wouldnt be farmed and thats in nsw border and victoria.
> 
> Australia is the size of all USA together and most is dry
> 
> ...


Imperial isn't bad if that's all you've ever used.

If the states ever do I hope we go all the way, much less confusing. Wife has family in the UK, speed limits are in MPH, but gas is sold by the litre. Weather forecasts temps are in celcius but the wind speed is given in mph. Still buy pints in the pubs but other food is sold by grams or mils. Just pick one guys and run with it.


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

No I irrigate , technically i can get up to 8 ton an acre over year so on my workings i just split tonage over 9 cuts ,but after first cut i only got about a 3rd of my assumption ,so what i was hoping to learn that the 1st cut is lighest and heading into spring it will exceed my predictions of ton an acre cutting every 4-6 weeks as it warms up


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

A big problem here with changing to metric is the way everything is laid out. In the midwest there are many roads that intersect every mile. So If you have a section with roads around it you have 640 acres, 1/4 section 160 acres, and that in 1/4 gets you to the good ole' back 40. I think it would be a tough sell.

Back in 5th and 6th grade in about 1980 and 1981 the teachers told us that the USA would be all metric by the time we graduated from high school. Seems like there was a push on then for metric.

Sorry to get off your topic!


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

Ah well that makes abit more sence with the roading to match , I grew up in New Zealand where the roads were put in where a road was either needed or most convenient ... ie lay of land ,have lived in Australia for 15 years and it seems they had the same engineer drawing up the roads ( easiest = best place 4 road) lol, certainly no common sence as yours sound like


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where did you live 16 years ago?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

barnrope said:


> A big problem here with changing to metric is the way everything is laid out. In the midwest there are many roads that intersect every mile. So If you have a section with roads around it you have 640 acres, 1/4 section 160 acres, and that in 1/4 gets you to the good ole' back 40. I think it would be a tough sell.
> 
> Back in 5th and 6th grade in about 1980 and 1981 the teachers told us that the USA would be all metric by the time we graduated from high school. Seems like there was a push on then for metric.
> 
> Sorry to get off your topic!


Our land is layed out like this and we are metric(officially), well mostly..... maybe bilingual.

Whats it called when you measure distance by time instead of miles or kilometers?


----------



## tarrquinn (Jul 5, 2014)

warp speed


----------

